# Question following on from why storm drains matter... pt2



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

So basically i get that having running water into the surface drains is bad.

Hyperthetically if you were to drain into a soak away and effectively let the ground filter the water to some extent before it entered the riverways how much of the contaminants do you think would be removed? All of them? less than 1%.

I underestand the implications of contaminating the ground but if a person was unwilling to move on from a 200litre mega un-enviromentally wash to a super duper waterless wash would this be a way of effectifely compromising?

Secondly We pay for our sewage treatment aswell as fresh water so would the average treatment works be able to treat our waste water if we were to collect all used water and get it into the sewage lines possibly via a modified toilet bowl? I realise this might sound daft but if I am paying for the service i might aswell take full advantage assuming they can deal with what i send them


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Secondly We pay for our sewage treatment aswell as fresh water so would the average treatment works be able to treat our waste water if we were to collect all used water and get it into the sewage lines possibly via a modified toilet bowl?


Well my own toilet bowl has dealt with some seriously toxic discharges over the years, especially after 10 pints of Guinness & a curry, so I'm sure my bio degradable Bilt Hamber autofoam going down my drain will be no problem


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if its private personal deailing, then in theory, yes it could BUT some chemicals do interfere with the ways the sewage plants work, and reduce the effectiveness of the treatment process. I dont remember off the top of my head exactly which, and how, but they affect the organisms that break down the sewage etc...

Disposal into the ground is one possible option, but a surprising amount of our water comes from underground sources that are easily polluted. i believe in some areas with tighter restrictions than the UK, that they allow run-off if it goes onto grass, as the grass is able to effectively filter some of the pollutants - getting a bit beyond my technical knowledge now though


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Fair enough.


----------

